# Peak's most recent sale



## Maythorn (Feb 2, 2013)

There are some fragrances I'm really interested in:

Almond Pastries, Sweet Pea, Coconut Lime Verbena, Honeysuckle, Warm Vanilla Sugar are just a few.  I'm just not sure about the Coconut Milk though because it sounds like it smells good but doesn't really excell in cold process soaps.  

The Bartlett Pear sounds nice.  Does pear seem to be a very popular scent these days?  I don't believe I've ever seen a pear-scented soap anywhere but Etsy.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 2, 2013)

I buy from Peak all the time mainly because they are here! Everything I have purchased from them I love.

Sweet Pea, Coconut Lime Verbena, Honeysuckle, Warm Vanilla Sugar are great scents!


----------



## vberkesch (Feb 3, 2013)

Maythorn said:


> There are some fragrances I'm really interested in:
> 
> Almond Pastries, Sweet Pea, Coconut Lime Verbena, Honeysuckle, Warm Vanilla Sugar are just a few.  I'm just not sure about the Coconut Milk though because it sounds like it smells good but doesn't really excell in cold process soaps.
> 
> The Bartlett Pear sounds nice.  Does pear seem to be a very popular scent these days?  I don't believe I've ever seen a pear-scented soap anywhere but Etsy.



Bartlett pear smells WONDERFUL in cp. also sells well!


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 4, 2013)

This is going to be fun but so hard!  I see too many I want and I just did a fairly big order of coconut oil, cocoa butter and the silicone mold.  I bet goats milk would help add yellow coloring with some green to the Bartlett Pear.  Fresh scents are always nice.  Maybe I'll go with what works and get Coc-Lime-Verbena instead of Coconut Milk.  I guess both would discolor tan.


----------



## Lolly58 (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't sell a lot of pear scened soap, but I do in hand sanitizer. Its one of my best sellers for that.


----------



## tkine (Feb 16, 2013)

Peak's Lilac FO is fantastic!
I sit around and huff a bar of Lilac Soap 
Of the florals, it has been the most popular
with family & friends.


----------



## paillo (Feb 16, 2013)

Ditto about the Lilac, love Peak's! Also their Violet is totally lovely, sells really well for me. And another surprise hit has been Champagne Pear which I blend with a bit of Chocolate - and use fresh pear puree for the liquid. The Champagne Pear is from NG tho...


----------



## tkine (Feb 17, 2013)

paillo said:


> Ditto about the Lilac, love Peak's! Also their Violet is totally lovely, sells really well for me. And another surprise hit has been Champagne Pear which I blend with a bit of Chocolate - and use fresh pear puree for the liquid. The Champagne Pear is from NG tho...



I can't seem to find a Violet FO on Peak's site :-(  Just a Mica.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 17, 2013)

The coconut milk is the best coconut FO I have tried to date.  Give it a try!


----------



## paillo (Feb 17, 2013)

tkine said:


> I can't seem to find a Violet FO on Peak's site :-(  Just a Mica.



Erg, I would have sworn it was Peak, but now I'm thinking it might have been NDA, and I used it all up and can't check.  Reading through the description I think it had to have been NDA. Why oh why don't I write these things down? Regardless, I gotta have Violet!


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 17, 2013)

I think I will try the Coconut after all.   I missed this sale but they'll be another one soon I'm sure.  I think Almond Pastries, Coconut Milk, Love Spell, and Lilac and I can't lose.  I just need to figure out a mica for the Lilac.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 18, 2013)

judymoody said:


> The coconut milk is the best coconut FO I have tried to date.  Give it a try!



new12soap used the coconut milk in a lotion and it sticks around forever LOL I'm not sure she has tried it in soap.


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 10, 2013)

Wanted to say the "Spiced Cranberry" is a wonderful FO.  It is sweet and tart.  All of my testers love it!  I also love the Spruce Christmas Tree, Winter Wonderland, and BRV.  Black Canyon is a popular manly scent.  Brown Sugar & Fig is a great BBW dupe- very warm and sensual.  Green Clover & Aloe is a nice clean scent that is still sticking after a year.  Midsummer Night rices badly, but is a nice manly scent.  Wild Mountain Honey accelerates, but is really strong and lasts forever.


----------



## tkine (Mar 11, 2013)

Maythorn said:


> I think I will try the Coconut after all.   I missed this sale but they'll be another one soon I'm sure.  I think Almond Pastries, Coconut Milk, Love Spell, and Lilac and I can't lose.  I just need to figure out a mica for the Lilac.



Of those, I've only used the Love Spell & Lilac.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Lilac, but the Love Spell ended up smelling like Plastic in CP.  I have not ordered that again.


----------



## LuvOurNewf (Mar 11, 2013)

I've never tried Peak FO so I have a question for those that use them.

I have been using NG and although most of their FO's recommend using 5% max. I tend to go with 1 oz. PPO which works out to about 6 1/4% PPO. Peak recommends 3-4%.

Do you tend to stay at the 3-4% or do you vary?


----------



## tkine (Mar 12, 2013)

For me, it just depends on the strength of the FO.  The Lilac I use .8 oz. PPO & probably could use less, but I LOVE the scent so much, I dont want less of it   Other FOs I use .5 oz.PPO, like a Dragon's Blood, & weaker scents I use 1 oz PPO.  I don't think I pay too much attention to the company I buy it from.


----------

